# محرك كهربي ينتج 500% فائض كهرباء لانارة منزل باكمله



## ricielectric (3 فبراير 2010)

محرك كهربي ينتج 500% فائض كهرباء لانارة منزل باكمله
انه محرك كهربي مرتنبط بمولد للكهرباء ينتج 500 % كهرباء 

فهو تستهلك مثلا 100 وات كهرباء لبنتج 600 وات كهرباء 

وعند ادارته لنفسه ذاتيا من الكهرباء اللتى ينتجها فانه ينتج 500% فائض كهرباء مجانا 

السر هنا 

فى القدرة القوية والعالية جدا لمغانط المصنوعة من النيوديوم 
فالمعانط المستخدمة للمولدا الكهربية تنتج مثلا 5 تسلا = كمقياس للمجال المغناطيسي لها 

كمغنط ثابته وتقليدية 

اما مغنانط النيوديوم فنفس الحجم للسابقة ينتج 500 تسلا مجال مغناطيسي مثلا 
وبعض الانواع تصل الى 1000 تسلا 

فتصل قدرتة الى رفع 1000 كيلوجرام لمغناطيس لا يتعدى قطره 15 سنتيمتر ووزنه 2 كيلوجرام



اليكم التفاصيل للمحرك




Here is a side view of the Sundance generator. The large black motor that is driving the generator is a standard 40 horsepower motor made by Baldor. The smaller motor to the right is the 50 horsepower Hummingbird motor that will be used to drive the Sundance generator.

The Hummingbird motor is the most efficient motor known to exist anywhere in the world. It has been measured to produce as much as 5 times more output energy than electricity than is used to power it. Another way of saying it is that this motor has been measured to be 500% efficient. The most efficient commercially available motors today are 90% efficient. The motor is driven from DC batteries. We plan on using some of the power that the motor produces to keep the batteries fully charged. The motor contains powerful permanent magnets. We are not claiming to violate the laws of conservation of energy. However, we are saying that there is a lot that science doesn't know about permanent magnets and that we are harnessing some of the power of the permanent magnets in the motor. 
This is a picture of what a home unit might look like. It shows the Sundance generator with 50 horsepower Hummingbird motor attached to it. It also shows that the back of the Sundance generator looks similar to the font. There are 15 more modules mounted to the back

.This picture shows the Sundance generator and a 50 horsepower Hummingbird motor and is probably what a home generator unit may look like without the safety enclosure on it. This version of the generator is about 36" high and about 12" thick. Most generators must run at about 1,800 RPM. The Sundance generator can produce 30 kilowatts per hour when it is driven at normal speeds. The Sundance generator is unique in that it can vary the speed and still produce power at speeds as low as 350 RPM.
The Hummingbird motor shown above is the most efficient motor known to exist anywhere in the world. It has been measured to produce many times more output in mechanical energy than input used from the DC battery. We plan on using some of the output power to keep the battery system fully charged at all times. We are not claiming to violate the physics laws of conservation of energy. However, we are saying that there is a lot that science doesn't know about permanent magnets and that we are harnessing the power of permanent magnets in this motor and generator to produce Free Energy without any consumable fuel source being required. The Hummingbird motor and Sundance Generator both use energy from powerful permanent magnets.

يتكون مولد الكهرباء من مغانط نيديوم على القرص الدوار بالمحور الداخلى فى صورة ازواج متراصين على دائرتين متداخلتين واحدة صغيرة والاخرى اكبر منها وتحيط بها 

والاقطاب المغناطيسية معكوسه فى الدائرة الداخلية والخارجية 

فمثلا شمال جنوب شمال وعلى نفس الصف الموازى لها من الدائرة الخارجية جنوب شمال جنوب 

بحيث يمر المجال المغناطيسي على المالفات ويقطعها لتوليد الكهرباء 

والملفات الكهرية متواجد على الجانبين لان المغانط تعمل على الجانبين 
فهم يعتبر من افضل مولدات الكهرباء على وجه الارض 

ويحاط به 15 زوج من الملفات الكهربية على الوجه الاول و15 ملف على الوجه الخلفى للمولد 

اجمالى 30 زوج من الملفات كل ملف ينتج واحد كيلووات ساعة 

The Sundance generator shown contains 30 modules, 15 on the front and 15 on the back. Each module contains two windings. When the windings on a traditional generator fail the generator is usually discarded. When one of the windings on the Sundance Generator fails, it's module can be replaced while the generator is still running and producing power. The Sundance generator is the most advanced and maintainable generator in the world. The next few pages will help you understand this technology and demonstrate how easy it is to replace a module in the Sundance generator.


----------



## ricielectric (3 فبراير 2010)

This picture shows a close up one of the modules on the Sundance generator. Each module contains two windings. Each module will produce 1 kW of electric power. The expected life of each module is 20 years. The production version of the module will probably contain an LED which will light up when a winding goes bad. Then that module is simply replaced. Notice that it is mounted to the generator with two bolts. The production version will probably use wing nuts so that they can be changed out without using any tools. Also notice the black handles are used to pull out the old module and plug in a new one





The module is being removed by pulling on the two black handles. The generator is running and actually lighting a bank of 30 100w light bulbs. Notice that the module is being removed with bare hands in complete safety without wearing any insulating gloves. Also notice the tachometer sender unit on the shaft. The generator is running at about 350 rpm






The module has been pulled out of the generator. Notice the two holes where the windings sit inside the generator. The armature is still spinning and the other 29 modules are still generating electricity.






The back-side of the module shows the two windings contained in each module.


تلك الوحدة من زوج الملفات ينتج 2 كيلوات ساعة وعند احتراق الملفات يوما ما يمكن تغييراها بسهوله لان المولد الكهربي يحتوى على 15 زوج من الملفات على كل جانب للروتر 
اجمالى العدد 30 

علي خلاف مولدات الكهرباء التقليدية ان احترق جزء من ملفاتها الكهربية كان لابد من استبدال المولد بالكامل 
او ارساله الى المصنع لاصلاحه






“The Truth Shall Set You Free.” ... Freedom from expensive energy bills, freedom from the cost of making your home cool enough in the summer and warm enough in the winter, freedom from coal and oil produced energy, freedom from nuclear produced energy, freedom from continuing to pollute and destroy our environment.

Do you want to be involved in the solution to the problems instead of paying the power companies that cause of many of our environmental problems ?

Get involved ! Signup with the GET Power Club today and share the “Good News” about Free Electricity Program with others


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله... بارك الله بك على هذا النقل المفيد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saed4529 (3 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله... بارك الله بك


----------



## أحمد السماوي (3 فبراير 2010)

نقل جيد ..وفكرة رائعة ...نتسائل لماذا لا يتم ألأستفاده منها ودراستها في جامعاتنا ومعاهدنا العلميه بدل انتظار ألأخرين؟؟؟


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (3 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز خبر جميل ولكه اثار الكثير من الاسئلة :
1- هل الفائض في الطاقة من العدم اوليس ان الطاقة لا يمكن ان تخلق من قبلنا ولكننا يمكن ان نحولها من شكل الى شكل او نخزها او نطلقها . فهل الفائض اتى مثلا من تحرير او تحويل الطاقة المغناطيسيه الكامنة في المغانط الطبيعية .
2- ان كان يمكن ان نستفيد من طاقة المغانط الطبيعية فلماذا فشلت محاولات العلماء في صنع المحرك دائم الحركه المغناطيسي .
3- ما مدى حلول هذا المحرك محل المحركات التقليدية وايقاف العمل بالنفط مثلا وصنع ارخص المركبات وانضفها بيئيا .
4- انا مقتنع ومؤيد بان هكذا محركات حقيقة ومستندة الى حقائق علمية سليمه ولاكن السؤال متى تعمم ونراها في السوق .


----------



## ricielectric (4 فبراير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPI6OfBME5E&feature=related



This is the video explain the Generator any question let me know , ,


----------



## d.salah30 (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم

هل من الممكن تزويدنا بمعلومات اكثر عن طبيعة التيار المولد و كيفية الاستفادة منه و كذلك مخطط دارة المولد

حيث يتشابه بالشكل العام مع مولد بنديني عالي الفولطية و ان كان تطويرا لتلك الافكار فهذا يؤكد اهميتها و وجوب 

البحث فيها و تطويرها بالجهد الشخصي على الاقل دون انتظار توفرها كسلع للبيع ( هذا ما لن يحصل في وقت قريب)








الرابط هنا *John bedini's <<< free energy machines>>*


----------



## د حسين (8 فبراير 2010)

*نصيحة اخوية*

تحية طيبة للجميع
وأرجو ألا تزعلوا مني
أرجوكم ألا تسيروا وراء الأوهام 
لأن قانون انحفاظ الطاقة هو سيد الأحكام في هذا الموضوع وهذه الآلات لم ولن تعمل....​


----------



## d.salah30 (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
​
شكرا د حسين لذكرك قانون انحفاظ الطاقة و الذي تدور حوله الكثير من التناقضات 

صراحة و برايي ان القانون بصيغته العامه المبهمة هو سبب كل المشاكل لان التطور التقني الذي كان سائدا قد وجه التفكير بطريقة محددة دون الاخذ بعين الاعتبار عوامل كثيرة اعتبرت مهملة و التي تغير من طريقة التفكير و مجال دراسة اي عينة بشملها ضمن ضوابط الدراسة المطلوبة ليصبح القانون متكاملا يفسر النتائج بصولاة كاملة

و الامثلة كثيرة و مجالات تطبيقها متنوعة و يمكن لنا ان نتناقش بها بجدية لاستخلاص نتيجة مؤكدة 

و نحن في منتدانا لا ينقصنا العلم و لا المنطق و لا الامكانية للوصول لنتيجة صحيحة

الا ان يكون الجميع منفتحين على العلم و المنطق للقبول بنتيجة منطقية تم اثباتها عمليا كما اثبت من قبل ما تم جعله واقعا غير قابل للمناقشة

 و دمتم سالمين
 
​


----------



## د حسين (9 فبراير 2010)

*حوار أخوي ان شاء الله*

ياسيد صلاح 
قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ليس مبهما وهو واضح تماما ومرتبط بانحفاظ المادة أيضا ... أرجو منك مثالا على ما تراه ليس منطقيا وشكرا​


----------



## d.salah30 (9 فبراير 2010)

*التناقض في التطبيق*

شكرا لك د حسين فقد سبقتني الى النقطة الهامة انحفاظ الطاقة و الكتلة فهما متلازمان و لا ينبغي الفصل بينهما 

و كما ذكرت سابقا فان توجيه التفكير بطريقة وحيدة تؤدي الى حدوث التناقض لما يتم دراسته في حالة محددة يقوم البعض مثلا باسقاط قانون حفظ الطاقة عليها بطريقة خاطئة ادت الى جعلها مبهمة و غير مفسرة بالقانون

فالمشكلة ليست اساسا في نص القانون بل التناقض في تطبيقه حيث يصر البعض على الزام الطريقة التي لا تروقه للاليات التي يريدها ان تعمل بها

ففي حالة انحفاظ الطاقة و الكتلة لانفجار حراري نووي 

عندما تسال اي متخصص عن الفارق الهائل بين طاقة الانفجار الانشطاري للطاقة الكاملة المتولدة عند انفجار قنبلة هدروجينية سيخبرك عن تحرر الطاقة بالاندماج النووي و الطاقة الانشطارية امنت الوسط المناسب لاحداث الاتدماج كوسيط محرض 

اذا لا يشترط ان تكون الطاقة المحصلة هي بالضبط معادل الطاقة الاولية الداخلة في تفاعل ما
طالما ان المواد الداخلة في التفاعل تمتلك طاقة كامنة يمكن تحريرها بالطاقة الاولية التي تعمل في مثل هذه الحالة كمحرض و ليست الطرف المباشر في التفاعل

و ايضا التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تتغير فيها اليات التفاعل جذريا باستخدام و سائط لانجاز التفاعل بشكل اكثر كفاءة و اقل طاقة بكثير من التفاعل المباشر للمواد دون الوسيط

و مثالها الوسائط الانزيمية في التفاعلات الكيميائية الحيوية حيث تستهلك الطاقة لتنشيط الانزيم الذي يعمل على تحفيز مواد التفاعل الكيميائية ( عضوية و لا عضوية ) لانجاز التفاعل و الذي يعادل في انجازه بهذه الطريقة طاقة اكبر بكثير بالتفاعل المباشر 


و هذا بالضبط ما يحدث في اجهزة الطاقة الحرة التي تستخدم طاقة اولية خارجية محرضة تستخدم لتحرير طاقة متولدة اكبر بكثير وبالية محددة تفسر عملها وبما يزيل التناقض و الالتباس عند دراستها باي قانون 

و مثاله هنا مولد بنديني موضوع المناقشة حيث ان الطاقة اللازمة لادارة مغاتط المولد اقل بكثير من الطاقة المتحرضة في ملفات الوشائع المولدة للتيار الكهربائي و هنالك اليات محددة تشرح طريقة الحصول على هذه الطاقة بالشكل الموصوف بالاختراع 
و تستطيع تذكرها بالرجوع للمواضيع التي تشرح عمل مولدات بنديني 
مثلا 
*John bedini's <<< free energy machines*

و مع ذلك يصر البعض على الزام الطريقة التي لا تروقه للاليات التي يريدها ان تعمل بها

لا ان يفسر بطريقة صحيحة الالية التي يراد ان يتم الاستفادة منها لتحرير و توليد طاقة كبيرة و اكبر من المحرض الاولي 

و الامل دائما بالوقوف الى جانب المنطق العلمي الذي يفسر بالتجربة العلمية العملية كل الحقائق و النواقض و ان نحاول استثمارها بعمل مفيد للبشرية 





​


----------



## الرمان (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الطاقه البديله (13 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم* د. *صلاح على هذا الرد المنطقى والذى أكاد أجزم بأنه لن يقنع البعض ممن يدعون العلم*.
ويبدو أن هناك البعض ممن يعتقدون أنهم قد إحتكروا العلم, وأنه لم يعد هناك عالم غيرهم.


----------



## d.salah30 (14 فبراير 2010)

13-02-2010 10:33 
am الطاقه البديله
*بارك الله فيكم* د. *صلاح على هذا الرد المنطقى والذى أكاد أجزم بأنه لن يقنع البعض ممن يدعون العلم*.
ويبدو أن هناك البعض ممن يعتقدون أنهم قد إحتكروا العلم, وأنه لم يعد هناك عالم غيرهم. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


شكرا لحماستك اخي الكريم
و لا نريد ان نسفه الراي الاخر ابدا لكن ان ندعوا الى ان نغير في طريقة نظرتنا للامور
من مجرد القاء الاحكام المتسرعة الى النظر بموضوعية و النقد بالتحليل المنطقي للامور 

حتى لا نقع اولا في مطب استعمال العلم كسلاح قمع بغير منطق علمي و تسلط يفيد الراغبين باقصاء المتعلمين عن النقد و التحليل فتطمس الحقائق و تموت الافكار المبدعة 

لذلك يكون التصريح بالحقيقة و مهما كان قاسيا اقل سوءا من المداراة الزائفة للامور 

و نحن في منتدانا في صرح من صروح العلم اولا و اخيرا و الامل ان تكون الحقيقة هدفنا اولا و اخرا


----------



## د حسين (14 فبراير 2010)

*تحية للأخ صلاح*

شكرا لك على جهودك ولكن وجه المقارنة مع تحرير الطاقة بالاندماج النووي لم يكن موفقا ... وتوضيحا لذلك نعود الى انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة 
ملخص ذلك انك اذا حصلت على طاقة مهما كان شكلها يعني انك خسرت نفس القيمة من الطاقة بشكل آخر ...أما في حال الطاقة النووية فانك حصلت على طاقة كبيرة ولكنك خسرت مادة أي ان وزن نواتج التفاعل النووي هو أقل من وزن المواد الداخلة فيه وقيم الطاقة الناتجة عن التفاعل النووي تناسب مع وزن المادة المفقود مرفوع الى قوة قيمتها سرعة الضوء . وتم اثبات ذلك في القنابل النووية ومفاعلات توليد الكهرباء ....
ولمعلوماتك تجرى الآن تجربة معاكسة لاثبات اننا اذا أردنا الحصول على مادة يجب خسارة طاقة كبيرة جدا لأجل ذلك تم انشاء المسرع الخطي الكبير lhc تحت الأرض في الحدود الفاصلة بين سويسرا وفرنسا ويمكنك متابع أخباره على الانترنت ويكفي وضع الأحرف الانكليزية الثلاثة على محرك بحث غوغل واستمتع بمتابعة شيقة حيث يبلغ طول النفق 26 كم ويتم تخليته من الهواء ويبرد الى حرارة ناقص 271 وسضخ به كمية من البروتونات وستسرع الى مايقارب سرعة الضوء وبعدها يتم تصادمها بطاقة تقارب تفجير 2طن من التي ان تي مت المتوقع ان تتحول الى مادة مع اختفاء الطاقة واستطاع عالم فيزيائي ان يتوقع مواصفات المادة المتخلقة وسماها الهيكز ......أرجو متابعة اخبارها على النت ولترى كيف يفكر العلماء وكيف يعملون وكفانا استهزاء بالعلماء وكفانا هرولة وراء اوهام عمرها 800 سنة ولو كانت صحيحة لظهرت نتائجها وشكرا


----------



## soof (7 مارس 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لك على جهودك ولكن وجه المقارنة مع تحرير الطاقة بالاندماج النووي لم يكن موفقا ... وتوضيحا لذلك نعود الى انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة
> ملخص ذلك انك اذا حصلت على طاقة مهما كان شكلها يعني انك خسرت نفس القيمة من الطاقة بشكل آخر ...أما في حال الطاقة النووية فانك حصلت على طاقة كبيرة ولكنك خسرت مادة أي ان وزن نواتج التفاعل النووي هو أقل من وزن المواد الداخلة فيه وقيم الطاقة الناتجة عن التفاعل النووي تناسب مع وزن المادة المفقود مرفوع الى قوة قيمتها سرعة الضوء . وتم اثبات ذلك في القنابل النووية ومفاعلات توليد الكهرباء ....
> ولمعلوماتك تجرى الآن تجربة معاكسة لاثبات اننا اذا أردنا الحصول على مادة يجب خسارة طاقة كبيرة جدا لأجل ذلك تم انشاء المسرع الخطي الكبير lhc تحت الأرض في الحدود الفاصلة بين سويسرا وفرنسا ويمكنك متابع أخباره على الانترنت ويكفي وضع الأحرف الانكليزية الثلاثة على محرك بحث غوغل واستمتع بمتابعة شيقة حيث يبلغ طول النفق 26 كم ويتم تخليته من الهواء ويبرد الى حرارة ناقص 271 وسضخ به كمية من البروتونات وستسرع الى مايقارب سرعة الضوء وبعدها يتم تصادمها بطاقة تقارب تفجير 2طن من التي ان تي مت المتوقع ان تتحول الى مادة مع اختفاء الطاقة واستطاع عالم فيزيائي ان يتوقع مواصفات المادة المتخلقة وسماها الهيكز ......أرجو متابعة اخبارها على النت ولترى كيف يفكر العلماء وكيف يعملون وكفانا استهزاء بالعلماء وكفانا هرولة وراء اوهام عمرها 800 سنة ولو كانت صحيحة لظهرت نتائجها وشكرا



:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abuhamza (10 يوليو 2010)

اخى الحبيب من اين استطيع الحصول على هذا المولد الرائع وهل هو متوفر بالسوق المصرى وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## mhmdmh (15 يوليو 2010)

حياك الله اخي الكريم 
مشكووور


----------



## ياسين السعدي (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي باعطائي عدد لفات الملف وحجم السلك المستخدم لانتاج 1000 واط وحجم المغناطيس اليس من المفروض ان يتناسب حجم المغنطيس مع عدد وحجم السلك لانتاج 1kv


----------



## د حسين (18 يوليو 2010)

*لاتضييع وقتك*



ياسين السعدي قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي باعطائي عدد لفات الملف وحجم السلك المستخدم لانتاج 1000 واط وحجم المغناطيس اليس من المفروض ان يتناسب حجم المغنطيس مع عدد وحجم السلك لانتاج 1kv


 
السيد ياسين تحية طيبة
أرجوك ثم ارجوك لا تضيع وقتك ومالك وجهدك ... ووفر خيبة الأمل التي ستحصل عليها في نهاية الطريق والتي قد تؤدي الى اليأس .....هذه المحركات موجودة فقط في اذهان الموهومين والمخدوعين وبعض لقطات الفيدو المزورة في اليوتيوب وبعض صفحات الانترنت المشبوهة التي وجدت رزقها في مبيع ما يطلبه المخدوعون .... 
اقبل تحياتي​


----------



## meyousef (19 يوليو 2010)

إلى كل مشرفى وأعضاء وزوار هذا المنتدى الكريم 

كل عام انتم جميعا فى أتم صحة وأفضل حال

كل الشكر و خالص الدعاء لكم بالبركة و الحب و القبول عند الله تعالي 
و كل شعبان و انتم مقبولى الدعاء مقبولى الصيام و مؤهلين لدخول الجنة معا بأذنه تعالي 


وإلى د / صلاح 

شكرا جزيلا على المنطق والأسلوب الراقى فى الحوار والتحاور
فأنتم كما الفاضل د/ محمد با شراحيل نعم الأسوة والقدوة 

شكر الله لكما ولكل من نهج سبيل الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة


----------



## عدنان السلطان (20 يوليو 2010)

الدكتور محمد تحية طيبة يرجى تزويدي بعنوان الشركة التي تنتج هذا النوع من المحركات لغرض التباحث معها بخصوص امكانية التعاون المشترك مع شركتا لانتاج المحركات الكهربائية مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## ياسين السعدي (20 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> السيد ياسين تحية طيبة
> 
> أرجوك ثم ارجوك لا تضيع وقتك ومالك وجهدك ... ووفر خيبة الأمل التي ستحصل عليها في نهاية الطريق والتي قد تؤدي الى اليأس .....هذه المحركات موجودة فقط في اذهان الموهومين والمخدوعين وبعض لقطات الفيدو المزورة في اليوتيوب وبعض صفحات الانترنت المشبوهة التي وجدت رزقها في مبيع ما يطلبه المخدوعون ....
> 
> اقبل تحياتي​


 اخي العزيز د. حسين بعد التحيه احترم جدا وجهة نظرك التي تنبع من علمك بهذه الامور واحترم واقدر لك حرصك على ان لا نضيع وقتنا واموالنا ولكن اصرارك على ان لا نحاول رغم ان اكبر واضخم الانجازات في العالم بدات بمحاولات . ارجو منك اذا اردت ان تعم الفائده اكثر ان تنفعنا بما علمك الله من باب المساعده على المحاوله . مثلا انا سالت عن حجم السلك وعدد اللفات وحجم المغناطيس الذي اذا وجهته الى هذا الملف سينتج 220 فولت 1000 واط . ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لملاحظاتي واوعدك بعد ان انفذ هذا المحرك ساكتبه بموضوع منفصل تحت عنوان ( الى د.حسين مع التحيه).


----------



## د حسين (21 يوليو 2010)

*ياسيدي وحبيبي*



ياسين السعدي قال:


> اخي العزيز د. حسين بعد التحيه احترم جدا وجهة نظرك التي تنبع من علمك بهذه الامور واحترم واقدر لك حرصك على ان لا نضيع وقتنا واموالنا ولكن اصرارك على ان لا نحاول رغم ان اكبر واضخم الانجازات في العالم بدات بمحاولات . ارجو منك اذا اردت ان تعم الفائده اكثر ان تنفعنا بما علمك الله من باب المساعده على المحاوله . مثلا انا سالت عن حجم السلك وعدد اللفات وحجم المغناطيس الذي اذا وجهته الى هذا الملف سينتج 220 فولت 1000 واط . ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لملاحظاتي واوعدك بعد ان انفذ هذا المحرك ساكتبه بموضوع منفصل تحت عنوان ( الى د.حسين مع التحيه).


 
تحية طيبة أرجو أن تحدد الوقت الذي يكفيك لتنفيذ هذا المحرك كي أعدك بأني سأغيب عن المنتدى نفس المدة التي تحددها لأعود لأجد محركك هذا .... وأتمنى أن يكون أقل من 600 عام لأني لا أضمن حياتي أكثر من ذلك ( أجل قصدت ستمئة عام وليس ستين ) .... وأقول لك اذا استطاع انسان على وجه الأرض أن يعيش 600 عام هذه الأيام وقتها قد أفكر أن أصدقك وأغير رأي في محرك دائم الحركة المستحيل ...
أخي العزيز .. لقد سبق ان وعدني بمثل وعدك وبشكل مباشر شخصيا أكثر من 10 أشخاص وقبل ظهور الانترنت وبالتحديد منذ أربعين عاما ولم يتحقق الوعد ( لأني متابع لهذا الموضوع منذ 45 عاما) ....
كما وعد الآلاف من الأذكياء ملايين البشر بوعد مشابه منذ ستمئة عام (هذا الذي نعرفه) وربما بآلاف السنين من قبل ... ولم يتحقق شيئ حتى الآن....
لاتصدق ما ينشر على صفحات الانترنت الخادعة ...
أخي العزيز راجع كل ما كتب في هذا المنتدى عن المحركات دائمة الحركة مهما اختلف نوعها ولونها وحساباتها .... وخذ وحلل كل ماكتب سواء بالتأييد او الرفض ... ثم عد الى هنا واكتب لي ردك ... فعندي لك مفاجأة حاسمة بالنسبة لانحفاظ الطاقة والمحرك الدائم ....
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا​


----------



## ياسين السعدي (22 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي د .حسين من قال لك اني اريد غيابك من المنتدى . ما اريده هو تجيبني على سؤالي بخصوص حجم السلك المطلوب في الملف الواحد لانتاج 220 فولت 1000 واط . يا اخي تعاون معي شوي . بعدين من قال لك اننا لا نهدر وقتنا ومالنا باشياء لا فائدة منها اذا حاولنا ان نجرب فهي اقل شي رياضه للمخ والعقل . شو رأيك


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يوليو 2010)

أخي ياسين
يوجد هنا على المنتدى أعضاء لهم أفكار رائعة، ومجهود وفير
ولكن المشكلة الكبرى هي أن معظمهم يرفض التعلم، أو يرفض استقاء العلم من مصادره المعتمدة
فتكون النتيجة، إما أن تكون الأفكار قديمة ولا فائدة منها، لأنه لم يحاول أن يقرأ (وهذا لا ينفي أنها أفكار رائعة) أو أن تكون أفكارا خاطئة، مثل محاولة صنع أجهزة تخرق القوانين الفيزيائية، مثل قانون حفظ الطاقة، حيث أنهم أصلا لا يعرفون هذه القوانين الفيزيائية، لأنهم لم يتعلموا
لذا أنصح هؤلاء، كما تبذلون مجهودا في تجاربكم، اقتطعوا بعضا من هذا المجهود للقراءة ولتعلم العلوم الأساسية والتطبيقية، ووقتها ستأتون بأفكار أفضل وأكثر نفعا


----------



## د حسين (22 يوليو 2010)

*الى السيد ياسين*



ياسين السعدي قال:


> تحياتي د .حسين من قال لك اني اريد غيابك من المنتدى . ما اريده هو تجيبني على سؤالي بخصوص حجم السلك المطلوب في الملف الواحد لانتاج 220 فولت 1000 واط . يا اخي تعاون معي شوي . بعدين من قال لك اننا لا نهدر وقتنا ومالنا باشياء لا فائدة منها اذا حاولنا ان نجرب فهي اقل شي رياضه للمخ والعقل . شو رأيك


 
يا بني 
ان توجيه اي مغناطيس ثابت الى اي ملف ثابت لا يولد اي تيار
بل يجب تحريك اي منهما بحيث يتغير التدفق باستمرار بفاصل زمني يدعى دور الاهتزاز ومقلوبه هو التردد.
فمثلا للحصول على تيار متناوب 50 هيرتز يشبه تيار المدينة يجب التدوير بسرعة 3000 دورة بالدقيقة 
وللحصول على استطاعة معينة يجب ان تتوفر قوة تدوير مناسبة ومكافئة للناتج مضافا اليها الهدر ...
عزيزي ياسين .. هل فهمت شيئا ؟؟؟؟ سؤالك يلزمه تحديد عدة متغيرات وليس فقط قطر السلك وعدد اللفات وقوة المغناطيس وشكله وسطح التدفق للملف وممانعته الذاتية وسطح مقطع الحديد المركب بداخله . وسرعة التدوير ... وغير ذلك.... ارجو ان تكون قد تفهمت ما أقول .. وشكرا لك​


----------



## jamal baghdady (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .اخ ياسين ارجو ان تنفعك تجاربي في هذا المجال وفي لف العاكسات الكهربائية فقد وجدت ان سلك رقم 21 او 20 بعددلفات من 450 الى 650 يولد شدة تيار 4 امبير حسب قوة المجال المغناطيسي اما التردد فيمكن الحصول على 50 هيرتز بعد دورات اقل من 3000 بزيادة عد الاقطاب المغناطيسية وعدد الملفات بشكل زوجي . جرب ولا تيأس


----------



## pic2007 (22 يوليو 2010)

*هذا حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية*



د حسين قال:


> يا بني ​
> 
> ان توجيه اي مغناطيس ثابت الى اي ملف ثابت لا يولد اي تيار
> بل يجب تحريك اي منهما بحيث يتغير التدفق باستمرار بفاصل زمني يدعى دور الاهتزاز ومقلوبه هو التردد.
> ...


السلام عليكم 
توجد حالة -طبعا غير موجودة في المناهج الرسمية- وهي لاتتطلب تحريك المغناطيس ولا تحريك الملف لانتاج التيار الكهربائي فليس ضرروريا تحريك احدهما 

وكما انه يمكننا الحصول على الطاقة من المغناطيس وهذا ممكن جزئيا 

في البداية دعنا نبحث عن المخطط الهندسي لهذا المحرك 

وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله
والسلام


----------



## د حسين (24 يوليو 2010)

*أرجو التوضيح*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> توجد حالة -طبعا غير موجودة في المناهج الرسمية- وهي لاتتطلب تحريك المغناطيس ولا تحريك الملف لانتاج التيار الكهربائي فليس ضرروريا تحريك احدهما
> 
> وكما انه يمكننا الحصول على الطاقة من المغناطيس وهذا ممكن جزئيا
> ...


تحية طيبة يا بيك
أرجو توضيح تلك الحالة ؟؟؟؟( واذا كنت تقصد تحريك قطعة فولاذية ثالثة بينهما تتناوب مع الهواء فهذا ايضا يغير التدفق المغناطيسي ويعطي كهرباء) ولكنه يحتاج لقوة محركة ويستهلك طاقة .
يا أخي لا ترشقنا بحجارة لتعثرنا وتمضي وتزرع الشك العلمي في نفوس القراء .... وشكرا ​


----------



## ehsansabah (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء 
لا اريد التشكيك بامكانيه الطاقة البديلة لانها واقعه لا محالة ولكني من خلال تتبعي للفلم الخاص بهذا المحرك والذي نشر من خلال موقع يدعو الى التبشير بالمسيحيه وانهم سوف يقومون بجمع عشرات الالاف من الناس في عدة ولايات اميركيه في ملاعب كرة القدم ليشهدوا هذا الحدث العظيم كما يزعمون ولكن كان موعد الحدث كما زعموا هو 10july 2008 اذن كان المفوض ان يتم الحدث في سنه 2008 .مالذي حدث ? لااعلم هل فشلث التجربه او ان العمليه لاتخلو من كونها عمليه نصب واحتيال خصوصا وان فيها تبرعات قالو انها للكنيسة ووووووو امور خرى. من عنده جواب ليفيدنا .
اليكم رابط الموقع الذي دعا الى التجربه وهو موقع تبشيري كما قلت
http://www.kingdomgrant.org/HCM/video.html
وفيه تجدون الفلم بعدة صيغ للتشغيل


----------

